# help with fruity loops



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

i have my guitar plugged into my comp. i have sounds thru my headphones. i have fruityloops open. i can't figure out how to interphase the two then record. i want to record some stuff.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have my guitar plugged into my comp. i have sounds thru my headphones. i have fruityloops open. i can't figure out how to interphase the two then record. i want to record some stuff.


as long as your sound card has asio support you can do it.Your fruity loops should have a button called moniter down on the bottom left if i remember correctly in the project tab i think or one of the tabs. click that and you should have sound going through fruity.then hit record and go at it.For recording guitars/live instruments fruity is not the best to use.Pro tools,sonar,stienberg-cubase,and ableton live are the best ones and easiest to understand.Personally i use pro tools with m-audio usb interface.if you want superior quality use pro tools as they were one of the first recording software for computers around and about 90% of recording studios use it. If you need a torrent of pro tools hit me up i have it along with a few plugins.then just get a m-audio interface and you will have good sounding music.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't used fruity loops in years...after I got rid of that I got pro tracks....same thing as pro tools ,which I use now. you can pick up pro tracks for a cheap 300 with an I/O. Just remember Fdd...it's all about your I/O. you can rock any program as long as you have a good I/O. Seriously though...if you have the money to drop then get pro tools....it is well worth the money.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 14, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> I haven't used fruity loops in years...after I got rid of that I got pro tracks....same thing as pro tools ,which I use now. you can pick up pro tracks for a cheap 300 with an I/O. Just remember Fdd...it's all about your I/O. you can rock any program as long as you have a good I/O. Seriously though...if you have the money to drop then get pro tools....it is well worth the money.


nice setup..Makes me want to get my drums out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> nice setup..Makes me want to get my drums out


well ..........?


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 14, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> nice setup..Makes me want to get my drums out


Thx bro. it is my sanctuary...wish that pic showed everything in the room. You have any music up online? I will shoot you all a link to my band profile on myspace tonight when I get home...you can hear some of what I have been bangin out. yay yuh. off to the bar for a show


----------



## edux10 (Jun 14, 2008)

The IO is the card that you plug your gear into right? Tryin to follow. I used fruity loops to make some beats before.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

edux10 said:


> The IO is the card that you plug your gear into right? Tryin to follow. I used fruity loops to make some beats before.


i wasn't going to ask.  

every time i start a thread like this everybody says "you gotta use XXXXX" so i download it. i have a hard time downloading stuff so once i get it downloaded i have no desire left to use it. so i wait a while. so 6 months ago i asked what the best download was for recording my guitar stuff. everybody said "fruityloops". so i downloaded it. now that i'm ready to use it everyone says you gotta have "XXXXXX", 'cause fruityloops sucks.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 14, 2008)

hahahahaha. That sucks. I always thought Fruity Loops was more for like making beats. It has like all that drum machine stuff. I think pro tools is what you need to produce music.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

edux10 said:


> hahahahaha. That sucks. I always thought Fruity Loops was more for like making beats. It has like all that drum machine stuff. I think pro tools is what you need to produce music.



i just wanna rock.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 14, 2008)

edux10 said:


> The IO is the card that you plug your gear into right? Tryin to follow. I used fruity loops to make some beats before.


Yep...you got it homie. Now I am really off to the bar...lol...god I am such a stoner sometimes...ha ha


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just wanna rock.


Rock with pro tools.For recording guitars its the way to go.Its not to difficult to set up or use.whoever told you to get fruity loops probably does not actually do live recording,its good for making beats like the above poster said.If you decide to get pro tools then hit me up i know it well and can get you going easyIf you want to do any recording and have go smooth and sound good you will need a decent I/O interface.I/O stands for input/output and they can be cards for your computer, a usb interface or firewire.like i said for the money m- audio makes good gear and is compatible with pro tools and does not cost a arm and leg to buy.Check these links out of some basic I/O interfaces and DAW"digital audio workstation"software.

http://www.samash.com/catalog/showitem.asp?ItemPos=0&TempID=1&DepartmentID=6&STRID=11958&CategorySubID=876&CategoryID=876&BrandID=1579&CategorySubPriceRangeID=0&pagesize=10&SortMethod=3&Method=3&PriceRangeID=0&SearchPhrase=&Contains=&Search_Type=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true

Buy M-Audio Fast Track USB Audio Interface At Sam Ash
Buy Cakewalk Guitar Tracks Pro 3 Digital Audio Software (Windows Only) At Sam Ash
Buy Digidesign Pro Tools HD 7.3 Upgrade At Sam Ash


----------



## DWR (Jun 16, 2008)

Well fdd for you Logic would be a great programm...... peace....


----------



## tampicos (Jun 16, 2008)

hey fdd i had fruity loops a while ago and got cakewalk instead. its complicated but really powerful. I think the button you are looking for has to deal with recording arm or something. i'd say the best thing you could do is get a book because recording programs can be intense and difficult to figure out at first. 
the only response i found that actually has any hint of working 

1.Using FL Studio Producer edition or higher. 

2.Have an ASIO driver installed for your soundcard. 

3.FL Studio is set to connect to your soundcard in ASIO mode. See System - Audio Settings, press F10 with FL Studio open to select an ASIO driver. 

4.A sound source connected to your PC via your soundcard input/s or to a USB/Firewire interface input/s. 

source: Guitar in Fruity Loops - AudioForums.com

i don't have the program right now so i can't test it out to see if it works.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

tampicos said:


> hey fdd i had fruity loops a while ago and got cakewalk instead. its complicated but really powerful. I think the button you are looking for has to deal with recording arm or something. i'd say the best thing you could do is get a book because recording programs can be intense and difficult to figure out at first.
> the only response i found that actually has any hint of working
> 
> 1.Using FL Studio Producer edition or higher.
> ...


this is a waste of time and money bro.... FDD....seriously bro...go check this program out Pro Tracks&#8482; it is simple enough for a beginner and powerful enough to do anything and everything you wanna do. It is just like pro tools just less expensive...and when you mix down the audio with it you lose a little bit of quality but unless you are doing professional shit you probably wont even notice. You also get an I/O interface with it....trust me...it's the way to go. I used this program for years. everything on my band page was recorded with protracks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

so now who am i to believe? i'm getting 5 different people saying, "no, don't do that do this". so who is right? i'm done trying. thanks for helping though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

i'll try to make this as simple as possible:

i have fruity loops studio 5 open.

i have my guitar plugged into my comp.

i have my headphones on my head.

i can hear my guitar thru my headphones.

my question is:

Can anyone tell me if i am able to record what i am hearing in my headphones?

if it's no then just say no. i don't need a shopping list.

thank you again.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll try to make this as simple as possible:
> 
> i have fruity loops studio 5 open.
> 
> ...


what happens when you hit record? does it record silence or does it just do nothing? do you see the track bar moving at all? you may just need to change the audio device you are using in fruity loops....and yes you can record with fruity loops...ive done it


----------



## DWR (Jun 16, 2008)

click f10 and try some options there... maybe the asio or somin like that... fiddle around there.... 

give me feedback i want to plug in my keyboard getting it tomorrow ^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> what happens when you hit record? does it record silence or does it just do nothing? do you see the track bar moving at all? you may just need to change the audio device you are using in fruity loops....and yes you can record with fruity loops...ive done it



where's record? lol


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

read this bro

FL Studio Online Reference Manual


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> read this bro
> 
> FL Studio Online Reference Manual


perfect. thank you. now i can come back to this as needed.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> perfect. thank you. now i can come back to this as needed.


Glad to help...that is for studio 8 but should help a ton...if you have any questions on the jargon in there you know where to find me. till then


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll try to make this as simple as possible:
> 
> i have fruity loops studio 5 open.
> 
> ...


Like i originally said you need ASIO support if you want any decent live instrument recording to be done in any program including FL.I tried using my computers on board sound and its sucks.I am glad i forked out a 100$ for a good recording interface,because its the only way i got anything recorded.software its great but really its the interface you need.If your serious about recording then you will eventually see that.but in short yes you can use what you have IF you download asio4all but the results are quite sad.
ASIO4ALL - Universal ASIO Driver


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Like i originally said you need ASIO support if you want any decent live instrument recording to be done in any program including FL.I tried using my computers on board sound and its sucks.I am glad i forked out a 100$ for a good recording interface,because its the only way i got anything recorded.software its great but really its the interface you need.If your serious about recording then you will eventually see that.but in short yes you can use what you have IF you download asio4all but the results are quite sad.
> ASIO4ALL - Universal ASIO Driver



i think i've come to realize this. for now i need to focus on my techniques. when the time comes i will spend the money and set something up at my playing area. dedicate a comp just for that. i'll spend a little money.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i've come to realize this. for now i need to focus on my techniques. when the time comes i will spend the money and set something up at my playing area. dedicate a comp just for that. i'll spend a little money.


when you do look into pro tools it will blow FL out of the water Steve Vai knows this


----------



## natmoon (Jun 17, 2008)

None of this is true fdd.
I have used fruity loops for 10 years and i still use it now amongst other tools.
I will upload some pics and info to help you out


----------



## natmoon (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok here some pics to help you along.
So you need to open the fruity mixer.





Then make sure that your in and out settings are correct i.e. your guitar line in is showing and that your out is wav.





Click the rec tab on your mixer and the following screen will appear.
Then make a name for your recorded track and click save.





Then immeditaly go back up to your transport controls and click the record button and then the play button.
Then play your guitar and it will record it for you as well as any drum accompaniments or other sounds that you want going on.





After you've done this you can decide that your happy with it and just play it the same as any other wav/mp3 file or you can import it back into fruity as a sample track and play more stuff over the top of it and just repeat the process as many times as you wish,just as if you had a hardware multi-tracking device.





Another little know fact about fruity is that you can have as many instances of it running at once as your pc can handle.
If you ever need any help with fruity just pm me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you Nat. i know you posted this before. i searched the whole site endlessly and couldn't find the thread. i knew it was do'able. i will bookmark this thread now. thank you again.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 17, 2008)

No worries.
I hope you get some good tunes on the go.

Also of note for guitar players is that you can load midi files into fruity i.e. drum tracks,or whole tracks even and use those to play along to whilst only actually recording your own guitar work yet using the midi backing track to keep yourself in time and in tune.

This can be a great way to begin building your own remakes of your favourite tracks whilst you get the feel for whats going on.
Sometimes i am sure you don't want to have to make a load of other tracks,you just want to jam right now.

To do this go to a good free midi file site and then when you have some of your fav midi files open fruity and click import midi.
Make sure that you have selected all tracks and then just click the tick symbol and away you go.

You will need some kind of vst instrument enabled though and set to port 0(zero) before you can hear any sound and if you need drums and normal sounds etc you will need a GM vst plugin.
If you get stuck or need any help just hit me up


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No worries.
> I hope you get some good tunes on the go.
> 
> Also of note for guitar players is that you can load midi files into fruity i.e. drum tracks,or whole tracks even and use those to play along to whilst only actually recording your own guitar work yet using the midi backing track to keep yourself in time and in tune.
> ...


holy hell bro....this is so much more difficult than another recording program...i hope it's workin for ya Fdd....cause the shit is so overly complicated at this point. btw...you can't just record in midi with your guitar and setup as is homie


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes its so complicated to open the mixer,press record twice,assign a file name and save it.
What will poor fdd do lmfao
I have great faith in fdds ability to press record twice and save his wav file


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> where's record? lol




Your lost but making good time


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your lost but making good time




hehehehehehehe


----------



## Robert520 (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just wanna rock.


I CHALLENGE YOU ! which as far as i know is RIU first rock battle


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No worries.
> I hope you get some good tunes on the go.
> 
> Also of note for guitar players is that you can load midi files into fruity i.e. drum tracks,or whole tracks even and use those to play along to whilst only actually recording your own guitar work yet using the midi backing track to keep yourself in time and in tune.
> ...


im just sayin...loading someone elses drum track or music for your metronome isn't a true metronome...it's going to influence what comes out of you....and change your style....a real musican who is recording would never do this...it's too much work and just a general waste of time.....why would you want to record to someone elses beat....just use a metronome...christ.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> im just sayin...loading someone elses drum track or music for your metronome isn't a true metronome...it's going to influence what comes out of you....and change your style....a real musican who is recording would never do this...it's too much work and just a general waste of time.....why would you want to record to someone elses beat....just use a metronome...christ.


Yeah man i have heard it all beforenegative,negative,negative.
I guess a real musician like yourself of course is beyond influence bwhahahaha
All music is hard work,if it isn't you suck,the end,and goodbye from me,your not worth my precious time


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man i have heard it all beforenegative,negative,negative.
> I guess a real musician like yourself of course is beyond influence bwhahahaha
> All music is hard work,if it isn't you suck,the end,and goodbye from me,your not worth my precious time


im not trying to be negative at all ...I am just saying there are a lot more steps to that and it truly will influence what someone is recording...you could never truly record one of your own songs with someone elses song playing in the background. how does that make sense? first of all...every song has a different tempo...so say he has a midi track going in the background but the song that he wrote is a different tempo then it won't work. and if he doesn't set...and use...his tempo he will never be able to make any cuts in the tracks....yes I am a real musician and I have been recording for years and years. i simply will state my overall point again....it is not the easiest way for Fdd to record his own music. either way...im sure he will get it figured out just fine...the first step to success is desire...and sorry if I at all came across as a dick earlier....just tryin to be helpful


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> im not trying to be negative at all ...I am just saying there are a lot more steps to that and it truly will influence what someone is recording...you could never truly record one of your own songs with someone elses song playing in the background. how does that make sense? first of all...every song has a different tempo...so say he has a midi track going in the background but the song that he wrote is a different tempo then it won't work. and if he doesn't set...and use...his tempo he will never be able to make any cuts in the tracks....yes I am a real musician and I have been recording for years and years. i simply will state my overall point again....it is not the easiest way for Fdd to record his own music. either way...im sure he will get it figured out just fine...the first step to success is desire...and sorry if I at all came across as a dick earlier....just tryin to be helpful


Ok i accept your offer of a peaceful discussion
Please leave me a link to your recordings so i can have a listen,thanks


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok i accept your offer of a peaceful discussion
> Please leave me a link to your recordings so i can have a listen,thanks


Thanks natmoon....i appreciate you takin the time to listen to my music. I sent a few links to your inbox for you to check out. im glad we could keep it peaceful and rep+ for bein cool my friend


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> Thanks natmoon....i appreciate you takin the time to listen to my music. I sent a few links to your inbox for you to check out. im glad we could keep it peaceful and rep+ for bein cool my friend


No worries,same as.
I seem to get attacked a lot on many sites when i am genuinely trying to help people and its easy for me to misinterpret peoples attitudes via text messages.
I sent you a link to my music page as well


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No worries,same as.
> I seem to get attacked a lot on many sites when i am genuinely trying to help people and its easy for me to misinterpret peoples attitudes via text messages.
> I sent you a link to my music page as well


well I was gonna go prep to make some hash but I found my way to soundclick....big ups on the tracks. I see now why we are fans of different programs and recording styles. I can definitely hear some awesome guitar riffs in my head when I listen to Hypnosizer.......Awesome track! I am bookmarking that page


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> well I was gonna go prep to make some hash but I found my way to soundclick....big ups on the tracks. I see now why we are fans of different programs and recording styles. I can definitely hear some awesome guitar riffs in my head when I listen to Hypnosizer.......Awesome track! I am bookmarking that page


Thanks man,glad you liked some of my work.
Definitely does create a rift of knowledge and tricks with so many different programs out there.

Personally i think that many of these programs do even more than is stated in the manuals if you tweak a bit and experiment.
I like to use fruity loops as my own personal multitracking device,which certainly isn't what it was intended for

I am currently spending all of my time learning to use my alesis fusion and rebuilding an old yamaha sy99 and i just bought a pair of powered behringer b2031a powered monitors so no more recording on my aiwa stereo for me

My new work will be starting soon with these new keyboards and equipment and will hopefully be better than my previous tunes.
Thanks again for listening and +rep for you to


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

you guys should get a room. lol. just kidding. rock on!!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys should get a room. lol. just kidding. rock on!!!!!!!


Sounds good fdd but only if your there to with a lump of your resin


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sounds good fdd but only if your there to with a lump of your resin




and my guitar.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and my guitar.


Dammit i knew he would bring that thing lolj/k

In all seriousness though that is something that i really would enjoy,i.e. smoking all your resin whilst teaching you to use electronic thingsnot a joke


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and my guitar.


music and resin balls...mmm mmm good....gotta love the jam


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Dammit i knew he would bring that thing lolj/k
> 
> In all seriousness though that is something that i really would enjoy,i.e. smoking all your resin whilst teaching you to use electronic thingsnot a joke


dude...i wanna know...do you write your own stuff with a keyboard or just mix tracks? I wanna see what happens if we put some trance and some guitars together...and no...not like linkin park...ha ha ha...that kid went to my highschool btw...lmao...but something awesome could be devised im sure


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> dude...i wanna know...do you write your own stuff with a keyboard or just mix tracks? I wanna see what happens if we put some trance and some guitars together...and no...not like linkin park...ha ha ha...that kid went to my highschool btw...lmao...but something awesome could be devised im sure


Yeah man i wrote all of my own sounds and songs using vst synths and a midi keyboard before that i used to just play my typing keyboard live believe it or not,most people dont lol.

I may make a video of me playing my typing keyboard one day

I play everything myself,nothing is automatic.
Any vocals you hear in my work is from me using the at&t bell south phone text to speech online synth,recording it as i type it and then reworking the samples in fruity loops with time stretching and reverb,chorus etc...

I am hugely into synthesis and creating hugely complex sounds and weird shit.
I also dj and remix other peoples tracks with permission.
Give me a week or so and i will create a drum track and send it to you and you can add the guitar and then send it back to me and i will do my thing on it as well and lets see what comes out


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man i wrote all of my own sounds and songs using vst synths and a midi keyboard before that i used to just play my typing keyboard live believe it or not,most people dont lol.
> 
> I may make a video of me playing my typing keyboard one day
> 
> ...


Im all about it...that's great that you make your own stuff...refreshing. I think we need to get fdd as second guitar on this....we gotta get him recording...lol.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> Im all about it...that's great that you make your own stuff...refreshing. I think we need to get fdd as second guitar on this....we gotta get him recording...lol.


Sounds like a plan.
Give me a week though to make a good drum track and not some knocked up crap


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Give me a week though to make a good drum track and not some knocked up crap


Lets make a 7 man band like Lynyrd Synyrd We can right a song called "Free Herb"


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 19, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Lets make a 7 man band like Lynyrd Synyrd We can right a song called "Free Herb"


that's great....write the lyrics and we can lay that shit down...lol...now we just need a good name...ha


----------

